# Emma Watson: Pole Dancing als Fitnesstraining



## beachkini (13 Mai 2012)

​
Emma Watson (22) probiert sich jetzt mal im Pole-Dancing aus. Nachdem eine Freundin ihr das sportliche,sexy Tanzen an der Stange empfahl und sie deren durchtrainierten Körper bewundern durfte, war die Schauspielerin hin und weg. Die 22-jährige, die im Moment den amerikanischen Studenten Will Adamovicz datet, hat jetzt also auch beschlossen, sich mit diesem gewagten Hobby fit zu halten.

Ein Insider verriet der britischen ‘Sun’ dazu: “Wie an allen Film-Sets hat man ganz oft einfach nichts zu tun. Eine der anderen Schauspielerinnen hat ihre Freizeit genutzt, um Pole-Dancing-Stunden zu nehmen. Und Emma wollte es auch einfach mal ausprobieren. Sie ist begeistert von dem Ergebnis, weil das Training an der Stange ihren Körper wirklich fit hält.” Die Quelle fügte hinzu: “Sie hätte nie gedacht, dass sie es genießen würde. Aber sie findet es wirklich sehr befreiend.”

Es ist ja auch nicht das erste Mal, dass die Harry Potter-Schauspielerin Interesse an dem frechen Tanz zeigt. Im vergangenen Sommer feierte sie nach der New Yorker Premiere von ‘Harry Potter und die Heiligtümer des Todes: Teil 2′ in einem Pole-Dance-Club mit Freunden. Damals berichtete eine Quelle: “Emma hat sich wirklich amüsiert. Da waren ganz viele spärlich bekleidete Mädchen, aber sie hat nicht mit der Wimper gezuckt. Es gab auch ein paar Stangen im Club und Emma hatte richtig viel Spaß. Bis 2 Uhr morgens hatte sie ein Lächeln auf dem Gesicht.”

Vielleicht wusste Emma Watson schon damals, dass sie sich später mal an einer Stange langschlängeln würde…


----------



## blackvirus (13 Mai 2012)

will ein video vom tanz


----------

